# Activar contactores para inversion de giro



## fcaceres (Jul 1, 2007)

Q tal? quiero activar dos contactores para una inversion de giro pero me lo piden por voltajes bajos DC; esto es posible? 

activar las bobinas desde un PIC y por medio de pulsadores o es mejor utilizar Reles o triacs, necesito activarlos pero no desde 120AC/60Hz, porq el problema es e vlotaje y la frecuencia de trabajo



Existen contactores q se activen a voltajes mas bajos en DC y sin necesidad de depender de la frecuencia de 60Hz?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2007)

Es muy importante que nos indiques las caracteristicas de la carga no es lo mismo encender una lampara de filamento o una estufa que un motor electrico.

Tipo de carga
Consumo
Tension de funcionamiento
"frecuencia" velocidad de encendido apagado
Que entiendes por tension baja?
Quien genera la tension de mando (pulsadores, micro, comparadores...)


----------



## fcaceres (Jul 2, 2007)

Tipo de carga Un motor de 0.5 HP 
Consumo 400Wt
Tension de funcionamiento 220V
"frecuencia" velocidad de encendido apagado, el problema es q a la salida del variador , este me va a generar diferentes frecuencias en AC entonces debo mantenerle a los Contactores la misma frecuewncia de 60 Hz para q la boboina se active o acltivarlos por otro circuito ecterno
Que entiendes por tension baja? portension baja entiendo en voltajes bajos q se genera desde un microcntrolador , voltaje DC, como 12V, 24V
Quien genera la tension de mando (pulsadores, micro, comparadores...) Estoy pensando en hacerlo por medio de un MOC3021 o triacs y un PIc16F628 o PIC16F84


----------

